# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Songs in Spanish

## The_lamb

Listening to songs in English and reading the lyrics helped me to study English. Now I would like to do the same with Spanish. 
I like Shakira, but she sings too fast. I can’t follow her. I don’t really like Natalia Oreiro, but I can actually understand her pronunciation. So I downloaded some of her songs and found the lyrics. 
What are some other names?

----------


## ELEMENTT

Hi, this is my first post here, this is pretty cool. anyway, here are some names of latin artists and bands. 
Alejandro sanz (spain)
Control Machete (Mexico)
Soda Stereo (Argentina)
Natalia Lafourcade (Mexico)
Molotov (Mexico) <------ alot of cursing, lol.
Catupecu machu (Argentina)
Jumbo (mexico)
Plastilina Mosh (mexico)
Kinky (mexico)
Belanova (mexico) 
and a lot more. 
if you got MSN i can send you some songs. I hope this was good help. Cya. 
Oh, and BTW here's a cool link for an spanish-russian translator.  http://freetranslation.imtranslator.com/

----------


## The_lamb

That was a quick reply. Thanks.   ::  
And I just discovered this guy Nek. The songs are pretty good. Not sure if he is singing in Spanish though (that could be Italian). Is he?

----------


## monichka

Nek is Italian but he sings in Spanish too.

----------


## Pasha

Os recomiendo 'El canto Del Loco'(madrile

----------


## Pasha

Os recomiendo 'El canto Del Loco'(madrile

----------


## Тостер



----------


## Kimberloo

YEA MOLOTOV!!!!! jajaja 
Also, you can try: 
Sin Bandera - they're really awesome singers but not incredibly exciting music
Tizziano Ferro - he's italian too, but sings in spanish
Celia Cruz - great party music!!!!    ::  
Aleks Syntek
Alex Ubago
Elefante - Sabor a Chocolate   ::  
Juanes  
I actually did the same as you are; I listened to toooons of Spanish music in order to start to recognise phrasing etc...it's fun!! 
Good luck!   ::

----------


## basurero

Mi amiga me dijo que el mejor grupo espa

----------


## Vespre

Mecano son un cl

----------


## _erebedhel_

Yo utilizo un plug-in para winamp que te muestra la letra de la canción que estás escuchando se lo puede bajar de leoslyrics.com, hay las letras de bastantes canciones. 
Yo me inclino más por el rock argentino me gustan Los Fabulosos Cádillacs, Bersuit, Attaque 77. También me gusta Manu Chao que recién dió un concierto aquí en La Paz - Bolivia aunque canta en distintos idiomas, una radio en línea que escucho es radiochango.com en ese sitio hay varios grupos latinos alternativos. Joaquín Sabina tiene buenas letras.

----------


## basurero

He probado Mecano y.. bueno me gusta mucho! La voz de la cantante es muy bella creo, aunque las letras son un poquito extra

----------


## Vespre

La cantante es Ana Torroja, que tambi

----------


## maria66101

> Listening to songs in English and reading the lyrics helped me to study English. Now I would like to do the same with Spanish. 
> I like Shakira, but she sings too fast. I can’t follow her. I don’t really like Natalia Oreiro, but I can actually understand her pronunciation. So I downloaded some of her songs and found the lyrics. 
> What are some other names?

 
Hello I am new to this site, I was born in Cuba and have lived here in Miami, USA for the past 20+ years.
You may want to try listening to Cuban music.
The Buena Vista Social Club is a CD that I recommend...it has various Cuban artists that , to me, capture the very essence of the music of my native land.  
Con Amor
maria

----------


## Vespre

Bienvenida seas, Maria. A ver si la comunidad de hispanohablantes aumenta, porque somos poquitos. 
Saludos desde Barcelona, 
- Jen

----------


## maria66101

> Bienvenida seas, Maria. A ver si la comunidad de hispanohablantes aumenta, porque somos poquitos. 
> Saludos desde Barcelona, 
> - Jen

 
Gracias,Jen. 
Unfortuntely, I am not proficient in writing my native langauge as I would like to be, hence I joined this web site to improve my writing skills in Spanish.  I can read and speak the language, but my writing skills are limited. 
I was brought up in Chicago, where we were discouraged, in my younger days in school, to speak our native languages, we were told  to speak English only.  My parents where both working, and as so  I was never tutored by them to read or write Spanish.  
My father's side of the family were originally from Sevilla.  Barcelona is suppose to be a very  beautiful city from what I have read about it.  
I tried looking at learning Russian, its much easier for me to use an audio cd and remember key phrases than to try to read the langauge...it looks very difficult.  
Yo voy a tratar escribir en Espanol quando tengo mas confianza.  
con amor
maria

----------


## Vespre

No te preocupes, maria. Ya ver

----------


## maria66101

[quote=Vespre]No te preocupes, maria. Ya ver

----------


## Vespre

[quote=maria66101][quote=Vespre]No te preocupes, maria. Ya ver

----------


## Vespre

Ay, qu

----------


## Cesar

Hola! si en algo puedo ayudarles, cuenten conmigo tambi

----------


## Vespre

Bienvenido seas, C

----------


## Yazeed

David Bisbal uses elementary Spanish in his lyrics.  His songs are ideally used to practise if you're just starting Spanish. 
Also, try using LimeWire to look for Disney songs in Spanish.  http://es.geocities.com/agategs <- in case you need the lyrics.

----------


## Cesar

[quote=Vespre]Bienvenido seas, C

----------


## maria66101

[quote=Vespre]Ay, qu

----------


## Galince

A mi me gusta Marc Anthony.. Canta en espanol y ingles y todos canciones son de amor y con gran sentimiento    ::  ... Con sus canciones yo estudiaba espanol y ingles...  ::

----------


## Vespre

Hola de nuevo Maria! 
La verdad es que Londres tambi

----------


## Galince

[quote=Vespre]Bienvenida Galince!

----------


## Vespre

De Espa

----------


## Galince

[quote=Vespre]De Espa

----------


## Vespre

Igualmente encantada   ::  Me encantar

----------


## Galince

[quote=Vespre]Igualmente encantada   ::  Me encantar

----------


## Vespre



----------


## basurero



----------


## Galince

[quote=Vespre]

----------


## Vespre

[quote="basurero"]

----------


## Vladi

> Listening to songs in English and reading the lyrics helped me to study English. Now I would like to do the same with Spanish. 
> I like Shakira, but she sings too fast. I can’t follow her. I don’t really like Natalia Oreiro, but I can actually understand her pronunciation. So I downloaded some of her songs and found the lyrics. 
> What are some other names?

 All these names are very usual among young people but I think there are not the best to learn Spanish language. It must be  better from singers more careful with lyrics and prononciation. Most of listed singers use some words only used among people but or incorrect or so. As a fact; I; Spanish from 66 years sometimes find words hardful to understand. Best for this purpose would be Luz Casal, Joan Manuel Serrat and others like theese. But, always is a but; they use sometimes lyrics from poets and then  it is not 'man's/in/the/street' language.

----------


## Galince

> they use sometimes lyrics from poets and then  it is not 'man's/in/the/street' language.

 *Vladi*, What are you think about "Los Panchos"?

----------


## kasper

Bueno, otra vez pongo alguna musica por aqui  ftp://mass.alkar.net/incoming/The%20Bes ... sa%202004/   ftp://mass.alkar.net/incoming/Espana%20 ... a,%20che!/   http://rubendj.com/mp3music.html

----------


## Lampada

*Raphael* - Акварели реки (Acuarela del rio)   
Published on Jun 17, 2012 by     Sharabok 
Песня  из  к/ф  "Пусть  говорят"  / "Digan  lo  que  digan"_1968

----------


## Ina



----------

